# Where do I get training toys?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

So I bought a clicker but after even having gone to a bird fair I have found no smaller bird training toys. Does anyone know where I could get some. Edward my 4 month old is picking up whistles and songs and he is very smart and I want to start training him to do things. Any ideas of sugguests would be great!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

These sites have some training props for smaller birds:

http://www.birdsupplies.com/Bird-Trick-Supplies-s/69.htm
http://www.naturechest.com/tricktraining.html
http://site.parrotprops.net/Products.html
http://www.parrotsandprops.com/Products.php


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

holy crap over 20 bucks for a Scooter !

couldn't you just use Doll accessories?


----------



## NinjaBird (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya i would just go to walmart or where ever go to the barbie aisle or something and get accessories.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I like this lol..


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

My local bird shop, Birds Unlimited, sells what he deams "foot toys", such as wicker rings, (colored with food coloring), and balls. he also sells Hoops for basketball. Personally, I'd take a stick from a maple tree, some wicker hoops, and a board, and create a nice, cheap, safe toy where the bird can learn to place the ring on the stick.


----------

